# تعريب لبرنامج التحكم الرقمي ماخ 3



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
بناء على رغبة عدد من الأخوة قمت بتعريب شاشات برنامج ماخ 3 للتحكم الرقمي و ذلك سيمكن من التعامل بشكل افضل مع البرنامج و ارجوا منكم اخواني مقارنة التعريب بالنسخة الإنجليزية و ابداء اية ملاحظات على التعريب من حيث اللغة و الأخطاء ان وجدت.

وشكراً لكم جميعاً.....

أسامة حسين


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بعد تحميل الملف السابق قم بفك الملف المضغوط داخل مجلد ماخ 3 ثم شغل برنامج الماخ 
- افتح قائمة View 
- ثم اختر عنصر القائمة Load Screens
- قم بأختيار الملف
1024arabic.set
شكرا للجميع

أسامة حسين


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا هو الملف لمن اراد تحميله


----------



## ادور (14 نوفمبر 2007)

والله مشكورر علي كل الجهو د


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود أكثر من رائع و خطوة متقدمة باتجاه نشر ثقافة الـ Cnc لدى العرب ، سأحمل البرنامج و أقول لك رأيي بإذن الله .


----------



## fractaledge3 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد اكتشفت مشكلة و هي تكمن ان هناك تحديث اخير لبرنامج الماخ لم اكن حملته بعد و يوجد به امكانية اختيار خطوط الكتابة و الازرار و المبينات الرقمية و هذا من قائمة جديدة لم تكن موجودة من قبل (Function Cfg's)و لكن عند اختيار الخط و اختيار ال script لا يطبق على الخط حيث انه من المفروض تغييره من Western إلي Arabic و لكن البرنامج لا يحفظ هذا التغيير و لكن جاري التجارب لحل المشكلة إن شاء الله.
لو لديك اي اصدار سابق من ماخ 3 او حتى ماخ 2 سيعمل معه ملف التعريب.
و شكراً للجميع


----------



## fractaledge3 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لك اخي وليد علي كل مشاركاتك الفعالة و اتمنى لك و لكل اخواني التوفيق و العزة و النصر بإذن الله.


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## kabuhmood (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ونحن نقدر لك ذلك جزاك الله خير


----------



## 3dil (17 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

